# Bareback vs saddle



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd say a really good fitting saddle, because it protects the horse from it's rider and puts weight over a more even area.


----------



## Kliment (Jan 3, 2013)

IMO Bareback.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I ride bareback because my horse is large and I am small, I am a pretty well balanced rider and I'm broke! My horse has a rather... unique shape? And would need a specially fit saddle - which is far beyond my budget! So we make due with riding bareback. Neither of have minded so far  Especially now that I have a mounting block and don't have to leap from the top of the fence


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on what you're doing and how well you ride. A bad bareback rider that flops around is worse than a saddle user with a good seat, IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I say that either one is good. I ride saddle when I trot and lope because I'm not very advanced at bareback. If I were more advanced I would ride bareback way more often. Right now the main reason I ride bareback is to get my posture good. It's bad in the saddle. But once I get better bareback, I will ride that way more often. It helps me with balance and get better connection with my horse. 
That's just my story.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think in my particular case riding with a saddle is safer. I tend to be kind all over the place bareback and I am sure my horse appreciates my steady seat when I have my saddle one much more than my "Oh man I'm gonna fall, oh no, ahhhh, oh gesh" without a saddle :lol:


----------



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

i ride mainly bareback to help my balance. as i have gotten a better balance and posture riding bareback, i have noticed it is also better in the saddle.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

There are several threads but this one is pretty good.


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/riding-bareback-detrimental-horses-health-145556/


Bottom line is that bareback is only as good for the horse as the rider is balanced and how well the rider stays out of the horse's mouth.


Then there's "truth"; meaning the rider has to be 120% unbiased about the their true ability to sit a horse in a well-balanced way that doesn't do more harm than good

Yes, this is a repeat of my reply on a current thread in the Trail Riding Section


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I vote a WELL-FITTING saddle just because of the weight distribution.

In my case, a saddle is better because it protects my crotch from bony withers. LOL.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

When im riding bareback i do so to help me. I mainly stay on the rail and work on what my body needs to work on. When i work in a saddle i actually work on training the horse and not my riding so much. I think a healthy mix of both is just fine!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I rode one horse bareback for about 10 years because he was so nice bareback and he seemed to prefer that. I made sure I moved around on him or tightened my butt muscles to elevate the pelvic bones. If I squeezed my legs right he'd elevate his back and do a beautiful floaty trot, like he was on air. Couldn't get it to happen with a saddle.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

There was a short article in a recent Equus magazine about a research study that showed that a saddle was very much better at distributing your weight across the horse's back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I ride bareback more than I do with a saddle. But I also am balanced and still and don't use the reins for a handle. I find myself a better rider bareback, in fact. Plus it's a lot of fun!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Generally speaking for your average rider, riding with a well fitting saddle is best because the saddle and the pad offer some shock absorption for the horse's back for those times when the rider isn't perfect. Also, the saddle spreads the pressure of the rider out over a much larger surface area, so there is actually less pressure on their back with a saddle than there is bareback.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

With my last horse, it was a definite saddle job - not only did he have high, bony withers, but he had a prominent spine too and a HUGE bouncy trot. It was like sitting on a wooden fence that bounced. OUCH. And I can't imagine I was much fun for him bareback with the pain I was in...


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

I know with my new horse I have to ride with a saddle because he stops suddenly in front of a fence. so in his case, yes.


----------



## Audacious14 (Jan 21, 2013)

For me, I ride with my saddle most of the time. Although, I do find that taking a break from the saddle helps keep me and my horse happy. Riding and jumping small cross rails bareback has really helped me improve my balance.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Well fitting saddle, for the most part. Once I realized my old saddles no longer fit my boy when he beefs up, I started riding bareback. Lasted for nearly 4 months! :shock:

At first I was concerned that I wouldn't be balanced enough to train him effectively (or even wear him out!). A few weeks in, however, and my butt was glued to his back. Plus, he's a big-barreled boy and feels pretty close to riding a couch!

I will say that it's MUCH easier to sit rollbacks in a reining saddle though! :lol:


----------

